# Frage zu Linux-Kernel 3.6.4

## Schattenschlag

Hallöchen

Ich habe es zwar schon im Forum Gentooforum.de gepostet aber ich denk mir ich kann nicht der einzige sein der das problem hat .. und wenn doch muss es ja einen grund geben wieso und warum der Kernel 3.6.4 nicht starten will.

hier mal der link zum gesamten post.

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/20913/problem-mit-kernel-3-6-4.html#post147113

ich poste das hier auch in der hoffnung das es mehr leute sehen und mir der eine oder andere helfen könnte.

(Das problem ist zwar mit dem 3.6.5 behoben den der läuft wieder .. aber ich möchte irgenwie wissen was der grund ist oder war warum der 3.6.4 nicht laufen will ...

lg schatti

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

hatte ähnlich Probleme mit Kernel-3.6.2.

Nach einem

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > ./.config

make oldconfig

```

ist es mir schon komisch vorgekommen, weil dies irgendiwe zu schnell durchlief.

Ein Blick in die .config hat ergeben, dass sie leer war !! Dieses Spiel habe ich dann ein paar mal wiederholt, immer mit dem Ergebnis: die config war leer.

make menuconfig hat dann auch nicht funktioniert.

Kernel-3.6.4 läuft bei mir aber ganz normal.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Schattenschlag

also der 3.6.2 läuft traumhaft bei mir ... da läuft sogar VirtualBox normal und stabil.

das mit der leeren config hatte ich auch gelesen war aber bei mir nicht so  leider da hätte ich wenigstens gewusst woran es lag ... 

das dumme ist ja nur das keine fehlermeldung erscheint wie error: xxx da hätte man was machen können aber so ? hmm 

3.6.5 läuft mal schon mal ein gutes Zeichen nur läuft dafür jetzt nicht die VirtualBox obwohl ich ein  "module-rebuild rebuild" durchgeführt habe. 

Nvidia Driver läuft nur eben diese virtual dinge nicht ... (fehler weiß ich jetzt nicht auswendig  irgendwas mit  /etc/ini.d/v ... nur da liegt nichts hmm komisch das dafür 3.6.2 läuft alles bestens auch ohne diese datein in /etc/ini.d...

mal gucken wie gut der 3.6.5 ist und wie stabil vor allem.

----------

## toralf

 *Schattenschlag wrote:*   

> (Das problem ist zwar mit dem 3.6.5 behoben den der läuft wieder .. aber ich möchte irgenwie wissen was der grund ist oder war warum der 3.6.4 nicht laufen will ...
> 
> lg schatti

 git bisect - ist zwar aufwändig, sollte aber Dir Deine Frage beantworten - und bei 102 commits  v3.6.4..v3.6.5 sollten 7 Schritte genügen.

----------

